# [Erfahrungsbericht] Iiyama ProLite E2472HD-1



## relgeitz (16. September 2010)

*Erfahrungsbericht Iiyama ProLite E2472HD-1*
- 24" LED Monitor, 1920x1080
by Relgeitz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kaufpreis 249,90 Euro bei Alternate.at*
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 61 cm (24") - Iiyama ProLite E2472HD-B1
iiyama ProLite E2472HD-B1 schwarz, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Producer informartion:
iiyama ProLite 2472HD-1

*Introduction: *
Hallo zusammen! Ich wurde gebeten einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht über meinen neuen Monitor abzugeben, da dachte ich mir "warum nicht gleich für die Allgemeinheit"

*Specifications:*
*Panel* 
LED-Backlight

*Bilddiagonale* 
24" (61 cm)

*Arbeitsfläche H x B* 
298.89 x 531.36 mm; 11.8" x 20.9"

*Reaktionszeit	*
2 ms

*Kontrastverhältnis* 
5 000 000 : 1 ACR

*Kontrast* 
1000 : 1 typisch

*Helligkeit* 
250 cd/m² typisch

*Blickwinkel* 
horizontal/vertikal: 170°/160°; 
rechts/links: 85°/85°; nach oben/unten: 80°/80°

*Darstellbare Farben* 
16.7 Mio.

*Pixelabstand H × V* 
0.277 x 0.277 mm

*Physikalische Auflösung* 
Full HD 1080p, 1920 x 1080 (2.1 megapixel)

*Horizontalfrequenz* 
31 - 83 KHz

*Vertikalfrequenz* 
56 - 75 Hz

*Analog Signaleingang* 
D-Sub

*Digital Signaleingang* 
DVI-D, HDMI

*HDCP* 
ja

*Purchase Driver:*
Ich bin derzeit als Usability Engineer und Interaction Designer tätig, und muss daher öfters mit Grafiktools arbeiten (Photoshop, Illustrator, MS Expression usw.), dabei blieb mir bisher auf meinem 19" kaum Platz für das Bild. Wenn ich die Werkzeugleisten so weit aufzog um alles gut einstellen zu können, war vom Bild selbst kaum noch was zu sehen... Da ich auch zuhause was mache, und hin und wieder Home Office betreibe, hab ich mich dazu entschlossen mich zu vergrößern. Gedacht getan, hab mich hier über einen geeigneten Monitor informiert, und bin dann über dieses Baby gestoßen. Mein Wünschen waren:

23-24"
Full HD
Gutes Bild (muss nicht perfekt für Bildbearbeitung sein, betreibe nur Prototyping)
250 Euro
HDMI, DVI, VGA (muss unterschiedliche Gerät anschließen)
wenig Stromverbrauch (ergo LED)
kein Brummen beim Netzteil
3D ist kein Muss

*Purchase:*
Ich war anfangs etwas skeptisch, da ich Iiyama eigentlich nicht so gut kenne, und auch keinen Test zu dem Gerät finden konnte - und zu kaum einem anderen Iiyamagerät. Ich hab mir dann die Website und ein paar Firmendaten durchgelesen, und ja, ich wurde überzeugt. Wesentlich mich war vor allem dieser kurze Artikel bei Wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iiyama_(Unternehmen)

*Packing and Installation:*
Die Verpackung ist sehr gut gewählt, mit Tragegriff zum leichten Transport - das Gerät vor die Haustür geliefert wurde, war mir das aber eigentlich ziemlich egal. Verpackt war der Monitor in einem Kartonpacket mit Styropor, und einer eigenen Schutzfolie für das Display, das Display selbst war noch mit Plastik abgeklebt, um Kratzer zu vermeiden. Der Klarlack um das Panel ist (habs noch net entfernt) ebenfalls abgeklebt. Jedes Kabel war in einem extra Tütchen - es liegt ein DVI Kabel bei, was mich sehr freute, da ich keines hatte. 

Die Montage war recht einfach - den Standfuß aus seiner Folie befreien, den kleinen Haltegriff (!) an der Schraube ausklappen, das Display auf den Tisch (in meinem Fall Bett) und den Fuß anklipsen, dann die Schraube festdrehen, und fertig - Griff einklappen, und die Kabel anstecken. Für die Kabel gibt es eine eigene Führungslasche, um sie den Standfuß entlang nach unten zu führ. Ich bin sehr auf saubere Kabelverlegung bedacht, und das ist damit kein Problem  

Anders als bei den mir bekannten LG Modellen wackelt der Monitor trotz seines eher geringen Gewichts (hatte noch nie so einen leichten Monitor) kein bisschen, auch wenn am Tisch ankomme oder dergleichen nichts. 

Hab den Monitor via DVI an meine HD4870 angeschlossen, und natürlich den Strom - es handelt sich um eine externes Netzteil. 

*Gaming Video Movies and Working*
Das Signal wurde sofort erkannt, und der Spaß konnte beginnen. Ich hab jetzt keinen großen Test durchgeführt, oder extra Software dafür genutzt, aber für meine Begriff ist es ein sehr schönes klares Bild, und gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich hab mit folgenden Spielen getestet:

*Gaming*
World of Warcraft
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Command and Conquer Red Alert 3

*World of Warcraft (Dalaran, Horde Bank, 14:00 Uhr)*
Das Bild sieht sehr gut, aus ich kann auch keine Leistungseinbrüche gegen über dem 19" feststellen. Was angenehm auffällt ist die größere Oberfläche für Buttons und Addons - wie gesagt, war Arbeitsfläche der Hauptgrund, warum diesen Aspekt nicht auch in einem Spiel nutzen. Keine Schlieren, Pixelfehler oder sonst was. 

*Battlefield Bad Company 2 (Arica Harbor, 24/32, Viersen Server 2)*
Keine Schlieren, große Flächen, man sieht mehr, gestochen scharfes Bild - einfach Klasse. Hier kam das erste Mal das Monitormenü zum Einsatz. Dabei entdeckte ich eine Bildwärmeauswahl - hier sind mehrere Voreinstellungen ausgewählt, aber man kann auch seine eigenen Wählen. drei sind voreingestellt, eher kalt, eher warm, und neutral, ich hab mir für Arica Harbor eher warm eingestellt, aber so ist neutral die bessere Wahl. Die Helligkeit hab ich auch gleich herunter geregelt - war mir doch etwas zu viel (kein Brummen des Netzteil - perfekt). 

*Command and Conquer Red Alert 3*
Was soll ich sagen, wen stört es nicht immer nur so einen kleinen Schlachtfeldausschnitt zu sehen? Nun hab ich eigentlich die gesamte MainBase im Blick ohne Scrollen ohne Hotkeys usw. wirklich praktisch. Über der Schlacht schweben, und auch noch den Nachschub anrücken sehen. Sehr cool muss ich sagen. 

*Video*
Testvideos habe ich jetzt nur HD 1080 Youtube Videos angesehen, hab leider keinen BlueRay Player im Büro, und wollte die PS3 nicht abbauen. Folgende Videos habe ich mir angesehen

*Testvideos (YouTube)*
YouTube - Twitter: discover what's new in your world
(war grad in den "newest" bei youtube)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRpeEdMmmQ0&feature=related
(der song wird nicht fad )

YouTube - Guild Wars 2: Debut Cinematic Trailer [HQ HD]
(das einzige 1080 HD gaming video das ich finden konnte)

Was soll ich sagen. Perfekt, keine Schlieren, Fehler oder sonst was - wobei mir das Twitter Video wirklich am besten gefallen hat - ich bin froh es gesehen zu haben. Hätte ich mir das Shakira Video angesehen, wäre ich wahrscheindlich ziemlich enttäuscht gewesen, die Qualität ist ja jetzt nicht so besonders. Da ich auch einen HD Fernseher und ne PS3 besitze, kann ich das ein wenig vergleichen - BlueRay am Fernseher sieht natürlich besser aus, aber von einem YT Video sollte man jetzt nicht zu viel erwarten hehe 

Note:
So für heute ist mal Schluss, muss noch was arbeiten hehe

Upcoming:
Photos
MS Blend 3 with Iiyama
Wordprocessing with Iiyama
Formatting
and a few more


----------



## relgeitz (16. September 2010)

***[platzhalter]***


----------



## Squatrat (16. September 2010)

Danke das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast. 

Der Monitor scheint ja eine gute Leistung zu erbingen.

Mal sehen wie es Ende dieser Woche mit den Finanzen aussieht dann muss ich mich entscheiden. 

Kann sein das er mir zu teuer sein wird.


----------



## jelais99 (16. September 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Blickwinkelabhängigkeit aus? Bei diesem kurzen Videoreview fand ich es ziemlich erschreckend Iiyama ProLite E2472HD review - Monitor reviews - TrustedReviews


----------



## relgeitz (16. September 2010)

ist doch kein Ding  ist sowieso mein erster Erfahrungsbericht 

@jelais:
erm... ich kann kaum was in dem Video bestätigen. Von der Ergonomie darf man sich natürlich nicht all zu viel erwarten, er ist etwas 7° neigbar, aber das ist in dem Preissegment normal. 

Die Blickwinkel kann ich nicht bestätige... hab mich grad 180° vom Mittelpunkt hingestellt (also quasi daneben) und konnte noch immer alles in sehen, und erkennen, und lesen, und und und, natürlich ist das Bild nicht gleich schön... aber nicht so schlimm wie in dem Video kA was die da gemacht haben. Aber selbst wenn es so wäre... ganz ehrlich wer stellt sich 180° neben seinen Monitor? Vor geben die meisten Hersteller 174° an, was vom Mittelpunkt gesehen wirklich schon arg viel ist, eigentlich der gesamte Bereich vor dem Monitor... erm... ja, logisch dass ich ab 181° nix mehr seh, wenn ich hinter dem Gerät bin. 

Das mit der Schraube find ich schon sonderbar, ich hab mich schon gewundert, weil sie so leicht rein ging, und ohne Probleme zum Festziehen war. Auch wackelt bei mir das Teil nicht annähernd so wie bei denen  hab das Teil aber auch mal ordentlich geschüttelt, weil ich eben von LG weiß, wie klapprig die unterwegs sind


----------



## Torsley (18. September 2010)

ich hab mir am montag auch zwei bestellt und sie sind gestern angekommen. stehen nun nebeneinander. wechselgrund bei mir. meine beiden benq x2200 haben haben nun nach ca4 jahren mit dem fiepen angefangen ich höre den hohen ton leider und bekomme davon kopfschmerzen. nun stehen sie bei nem kumpel rum der sagt er hört das fiepen nicht wirklich.

das einziege was mir "erstmal" negativ aufgefallen ist am anfang, war die farbe. meine benq waren viel kräftiger die E2472HD sahen erstmal ein wenig lütt aus. aber nun nach ein wenig rumstellen an den led's und vor allen im catalyst in der farbverwaltung habe ich ein für mich gutes ergebniss gefunden denke ich.


----------



## relgeitz (19. September 2010)

Wollte ein paar Bilder hinzufügen, nur leider scheint der Bilderupload etwas zu zicken, werds morgen nochmal probieren  

@Torsley: 
jo, die einstellungen sollte man sich schon mal anschauen, wie gesagt, hab ich auf den etwas wärmeren voreingestellten ton umgestellt, und dann etwas kontrast und helligkeit angeglichen. jetzt hab ich eigentlich ein sehr kräftiges, sattes bild, dass mir sehr gut gefällt. 

wie sind den deine einstellungen?


----------



## Torsley (20. September 2010)

an den leds selber

helligkeit 80
kontrast 70
farbe 7500k

im catalyst (farbe)

gamma 0.85
helligkeit -14
kontrast 125

*edit*
ich hab mir das video von dem test erst jetzt angesehen. ich hatte auch keine probleme bei beiden monitoren den standfuß zu montieren. und das mit der blickwinkel abhängigkeit kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. also entweder haben die ein pre sample gehabt oder k.a. was da schief gegangen ist. mir kommt es nicht ansatzweise so schlimm vor wie da im video zu sehen ist.

hier mal ein bild beider nebeneinander. leider bissle dunkel im raum. KLICK MICH


----------



## relgeitz (21. September 2010)

jo das video ist wirklich etwas komisch geraten, aber naja, soll sein. 

hab jetzt beim mir auch deine Einstellungen hergenommen, und muss sagen, wirklich spitze, schaut sehr gut aus, scharfe und kräftige Farben, und auch die Helligkeit ist sehr in Ordnung. 

Werds jetzt nochmal mitn Bilderupload probieren

PS: 
Wo hast du die coolen Wallpaper her? ^^


----------



## Torsley (21. September 2010)

die wallpaper sind alle von CGWallpapers.com es kostet ~10€ im jahr aber das lohnt sich. die haben immer das beste von diversen digitalen künstlern da und mitlerweile auch ne riesen auswahl.


----------



## der-gee (29. September 2010)

Hi zusammen,

seit Montag steht nun auch der ProLite e2472-HD auf meinem Schreibtisch.

Das erste Manko, das mir aufgefallen ist, waren Schlieren beim Verschieben von Fenstern. Ich hab z.B. das FireFox-Fenster ein wenig verschoben und dabei zog schwarze Schrift auf grauem Hintergrund weiße Schlieren mit sich, was beim Laptop-Display nicht der Fall ist. Mit Schlieren ist gemeint, dass für sehr kurze Zeit dieselbe Schrift, welche sich kurz zuvor in schwarz an der einen Stelle befunden hat, noch in weiß auf dem grauen Grund zu lesen ist.

Auf der Suche nach einem Test, mit dem ich das überprüfen kann, bin ich auf Folgenden gestoßen: EIZO: Monitortest

Hier die Sachen die mir aufgefallen sind:

Test 7-9: Es kommt gelegentlich zu leichtem Flackern des Bildes.
Test 12: Zwischen den letzten beiden dunklen Bereichen ist kein Unterschied zu erkennen.
Test 14: Maximal erkennbare Unterschiede sind 15(5,9%) und 240(94,1%)
Test 19: Bei 130 pix/sec ist das Rechteck immer deutlich zu erkennen, beim Rest wird die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht rechtzeitig abgeschaltet.

Hierbei sehen ich in Test19 die Bestätigung für mein oben aufgeführtes Problem. Das Notebook-Display macht hier 200pix/sec und auch der Rest tritt nicht auf.

Jetzt habe ich die Hoffnung, das dies an meinen Einstellungen liegt und nicht am Gerät selbst. Ich habe es unter den Standard-Einstellungen versucht (schlimm) und unter denen, die Ihr gepostet habt (bisschen besser).

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Feedback geben, wie sich euer E2472 verhält?
Oder hat jemand einen 24" Display gleicher Preisklasse (~200-220€), der den Test Anstandslos meistert?

Vielen Dank,

der-gee


----------



## Torsley (29. September 2010)

hab den test mal bei meinem rechten monitor durchlaufen.

bei test 7-8 baut sich das bild zwar langsam auf wenn es komplett grau ist dann ohne flackern
bei test 9 ist das grau sofort da und auch kein flackern.
test 12 ist ähnlich wie bei dir die beiden äußeren bereiche weiß und schwarz heben sich nicht von den bereichen davor ab.
test 14  3(1,2%) - 252(98,8%)

test 19 verstehe ich als schlieren test da ist bei 800pix/sek. ein wenig zu sehen und wenn man ganz genau ist noch bei 400pix/sek. 200-100 ist schlierenfrei. aber korrigiert mich wenn ich den test falsch verstehe.


----------



## der-gee (29. September 2010)

Vielen Dank,

das beruhigt mich sehr  Dann wirds nur an den Einstellungen bei mir liegen, oder vielleicht, weil ich bisher nur das VGA Kabel angeschlossen hab. Besorg mir nachher n HDMI auf DVI Adapter 

Nur noch eine Frage zu Test 14. Kannst du die Unterschiede wirklich bis zu den von dir angegebenen Werten auch wirklich sehen? Das würde irgendwie im Widerspruch zu Test 12 stehen.

Wie verhält es sich mit tearing bei dir? Ich meine, dass das bei mir stellenweise ziemlich krass ist (hase bei Big Buck Bunny in Bewegung). Scheint aber eher am Player VLC zu liegen. Der scheint nur auf CPU und die schlechte GraKa zurückzugreifen (hab zwei im Laptop, eine für 2D, eine 3D) bei welcher ich kein vsync extra einstellen kann (noch ne Klammer: In VLC is vsync zwar an, trotzdem kommt es noch zu tearing). Bei WindowsMediaPlayer siehts anders aus, da scheint bei aktiviertem vsync alles in Ordnung.

Danke und Viele Grüße,
der-gee


----------



## Torsley (29. September 2010)

hmm ich benutze den vlc player eigendlich nur als portable auf nem usb stick. sonnst immer nur mpc-hc mit haali media splitter. mir ist bis jetzt noch nichts negativ aufgefallen. zu test 14. man sieht nur wenn man sich genau konzentriert einen unterschied der hellstgen und dunkelsten beiden letzten ringe. es ist fast nicht zu sehen eher zu erahnen. oder mit anderen worten es verhällt sich ähnlich wie in test 12.

*edit* hab den von dir beschriebenen clip in 1080p runtergeladen und getestet. also bei mir keine auffälligkeiten sieht alles normal aus. wiegesagt mit mpc hc


----------



## FatBoo (30. September 2010)

Störgeräusche insbesondere bei Helligkeitsreduzierung und High-Contrast Bildern?


----------



## Torsley (30. September 2010)

also bis jetzt habe ich noch gar nix groß gehört bei den beiden. ich habe extra neue monitore gekauft weil meine alten beiden mit dem alter nun angefangen haben ein hochfrequentes geräusch von sich zu geben. dieses war immer da außer ich hab den netzstecker gezogen. wobei meine freunde da nix groß hören. ich bekomme kopfschmerzen davon.

die neuen beiden wiegesagt nix. ich hör jedenfalls beim normalen arbeiten und zocken nichts.


----------



## der-gee (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich auch nicht. Bis auf die Kontrastwerte muss ich auch beim dem Rest Torsley recht geben. Vielleicht hab ich zu kritisch geschaut und mir das alles nur eingebildet ... oder es lag vll am Kabel... whatever, alles prima. Denk ich werd den Bildschirm behalten.


----------



## Hagrid (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu dem Monitor, besser gesagt zu den Angaben: 
Der TS hat geschrieben, dass das ein LED-Monitor wäre, Wikipedia sagt aber: 





> Seit 1999 werden auch, inzwischen sogar* ausschließlich, LCD-Flachbildschirme* angeboten.



Wer hat Recht?


----------



## der-gee (3. Oktober 2010)

Der Iiyama E2472HD ist ein LCD Bildschirm, hat aber statt der üblichen Lichtquelle (hierzu siehe Hintergrundbeleuchtung ? Wikipedia ) LED's verbaut.

Wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, haben beide Recht


----------



## der-gee (4. Oktober 2010)

So,der Bildschirm muss nun doch die Reise zum Händler zurück antreten. Schuld war, dass ich nochmal den alten 20" Bildschirm auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt hab und er einfach ein besseren Kontrast Wert erreicht, sowohl Schwarz- als auch Weiß. 

Was mich noch mehr gestört hat war das Ghosting mit aktiviertem OD (Overdrive) und sobald man dies deaktivierte kam es zu tearing.

Ich werde es als nächstes vielleicht mit dem Asus VK246H versuchen, aber diesmal geh ich mir die Bildschirme vorher im laden anschauen


----------

